# Thumb Draw: Questions



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

So, I've recently become the owner of a fine Turkish bow that's designed to be shot with a thumbring.

Basic questions are:

Where should I anchor?
How do I aim the blasted thing?
How do I stop my thumb from swelling up, blistering, and generally being a pain?


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

1) corner of mouth.
2) all instinctive, shoot lots and you learn to feel the amount that you need to angle the bow at.
3) soon your thumb will callas and that should stop.


----------

